# UK Version of Satin Balls



## Gingernutter

Hi all,
Well I found the famous Satin Ball recipe but only the US version. I didn't really know what some of the ingredients were and as in UK we are on the metric system had to do some working out. 

Not claiming this to be my recipe just that I converted a few weights and worked out what the ingredients were. 
I worked out for the full big version and the half. 
I managed to get all the ingredients from Sainsburys except for the Wheat Germ which I got from Holland an Barratts. The Total Cereal is not available here but I substituted with plain Cheerios as they seemed the most similar from what I researched. 
I also hard boiled the eggs and blended them whole, shell too! 
Oh and blend the cereal before adding to everything else as I didn't and it just made it harder to blend the rest.
It took me about 45 mins to prepare and bag and I used a washing up bowel to mix it all.

The half version I made gave me 10 x 1pound bags.

Dog seems to love it so hopefully he will put a bit of weight on?




Ingredients
Makes 10 lots
4.5kg mince beef [the cheapest kind (I used Sainsburys basics)
510 gram . box of cereal [Plain Cheerios]
1.19kg. oatmeal(comes in a bag in Sainsburys)
2 bag of wheat germ (Holland and Barratts 500g bags)
1 1/4 cup oil ( rapeseed oil)
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses (Dark brown sugar)
10 Hard boiled eggs
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt
Pinch of Garlic
Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.

Makes 5
2.25kg mince beef [the cheapest kind]
255 gram . box of cereal (Cheerios)
510g. box oatmeal
560 g wheat germ
2 3rds cup oil
2 3rds cup of unsulfured molasses's
5 hard boiled plus shells
5 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt
Pinch garlic


----------



## R E McCraith

Satan BALLS ! that would be 2 toad tails - 1 lizard heart - 1 dragon wing - OPPs ! sorry did not have glasses on when I read the post LOL


----------



## Gingernutter

Update on the Satin Balls and Mylo, ( if anyone's interested).

Well I read that you would see results quickly but I didn't think this quick. Only 48 hours ago I could see every rib on Mylo and he looked. Like a stray after 10 days with a bad stomach. I can now only see his last two ribs and he looks great. I gave him 1lb over the 1st day and same yesterday, having read a few other posts I think this may have been a little too much. I can also see that I will now have to manage carefully how much of this stuff he eats as I don't want a fatty!! 
He absolutely loves them and to be honest I can't blame him...I think they smell great too, not that I would eat them.... Well after a few beers they may end Up on the BBQ In burger form. 

Anyway so far so good so thanks to the post that I got the idea from.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html

They do work well. 

Recheck on dark brown sugar as a replacement for Unsulfured "blackstrap" molasses. I don't think they are interchangeable. 

RBD


----------



## Gingernutter

Hi RBD

Ill take a look at that, the dark brown sugar was more of a personal comment really, I bought molasses and to me it looked like dark brown sugar? Hope it's the right stuff? I couldn't find unsulfered written on the packet specifically but it didn't have anything like that in the list on the side of the packet. 

It was your recipe I found so hope you don't kind me trying to convert it for us Brits? 

I follow your posts and blog quite a lot and will continue to as its so informative. I have just started 2 weeks ago formal field training with a club that specialises in the HPR's...it's brilliant. The boy is 10 months next week. I may be in touch with problems in the future. 

Thanks again RBD


----------



## redbirddog

> I have just started 2 weeks ago formal field training with a club that specialises in the HPR's...it's brilliant.


 ;D ;D

What is a HPR? Hunting, Pointing, Retrieving? 

Get ready for your world to look different soon. You'll start seeing nature through your dog's eyes. What a great world it is.

RBD


----------



## Gingernutter

Yea HPR Hunt, Point, Retreive. I thought it was a generic world wide term. Cover all the breeds at the club...GSP's Vizsla's Wei's ect. 

I'll look forward to it.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Ginger,

Well done for converting or 'deciphering' the SATIN BALL CODE..... 

Might give it a go now, the Cheerio's made me laugh ;D ;D.

Mylo must be tearing round the house now on sugar 'Overload' ;D ;D

Where are you in the UK?? Would love to hear more about your HPR lessons/club.

Hobbsy


----------



## Gingernutter

Hello Hobbsy
Well the Cheerios made me wonder but I saw that as a suggestion in my hours of research and looked at the box and seemed to me it had loads of vitamins like that Total cereal in the original but I agree prob loads of sugar too, as for running about.....you know the score! Do they do anything but? Saying that he's been asleep next to me for last two hours and the lazy bugger will push at least 8 hrs straight tonight. 

I live in Stourbridge West midlands and travel to just by Birmingham airport off the M42 for the training on a Thursday evening.


----------



## hobbsy1010

GingerN,

We're in Cardiff and there are no HPR clubs or trainers in our direct area!!
Nearest is Cheltnam/ Gloucester way, bit far for us but would love to do it and get involved!
Are you hoping to hunt/shoot with Mylo in the future? Is he showing any early natural ability???
Where did Mylo come from?

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

No HPR clubs in Cumbria either, although there may be some satin balls now, cheers Ginge


----------



## Gingernutter

Hi Hobbsy and Harrigab

http://www.hprftinfo.co.uk/1748.html

Go to this link and see if this is of any use. There is a list of training days and clubs, there is one in Mid Wales which is still prob a bit far but one in Bristol? There is also one in the NW harrigab but not sure where? 
I'll ask the trainer when I see her next week. She told me that most clubs are for GSP's but they all train together with any HPR breeds. 

Hobbsy I got Mylo from Pontypridd, Jeanna Jones @ Addaci 
So I have a valley boy!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Yeah Ginge,

Been to Mylo's breeders kennels when we first considered this breed.
We went on her waiting list at the time but found a smaller (hobby) breeder a bit closer to us, which is where we ended up getting Brook from.
Am I right in thinking she does annual fun days for past litters?

She had a Wirehaired litter at that time also. I also heard she may be starting either gundog and specialist training.

We walk with a friend who has a 2yr old male called Alfie from the same kennel's.

For Harri, she competed as members of the UK Team, competing at The Europa Cup with Roy Bebbington.

Thanks for the link Ginge, 

Hobbsy


----------



## Gingernutter

I believe she does a Viz Wiz around Xmas or new year but not sure if it is restricted to past litters. 

I also know she advertises training in the puppy pack that we got. 

I am going to a Viz Wiz next bank holiday I hope, its in derbyshire though. 

I am hoping to shoot with Mylo, typically I sold my gun and everything with it about 6 months before I decided to buy a gun dog! Now going to see how he gets on and if he continues to do well then there may be a shopping trip at the gun shop ahead. Only problem now is I gave up the land I had to shoot on so would need to source some more.


----------



## harrigab

hobbsy1010 said:


> Yeah Ginge,
> 
> Been to Mylo's breeders kennels when we first considered this breed.
> We went on her waiting list at the time but found a smaller (hobby) breeder a bit closer to us, which is where we ended up getting Brook from.
> Am I right in thinking she does annual fun days for past litters?
> 
> She had a Wirehaired litter at that time also. I also heard she may be starting either gundog and specialist training.
> 
> We walk with a friend who has a 2yr old male called Alfie from the same kennel's.
> 
> For Harri, she competed as members of the UK Team, competing at The Europa Cup with Roy Bebbington.
> 
> Thanks for the link Ginge,
> 
> Hobbsy


our friends whv has just had 9 pups, Roy's "Zorro" is the sire


----------



## hotmischief

What a co-incidence harrigab, my Boris is also by Zorro. I got him from a small breeder in Pontypridd. Boris is now turning a lovely rich red colour like his Dad.

I have just been researching into his relatives - the Zoldmali Vizslas in Hungary where Zorro came from are fascinating read.


----------



## Gingernutter

Hi hotmischief
what was the name of the breeder/kennels!


----------



## hatim.zemmouri

Gingernutter said:


> Hi all,
> Well I found the famous Satin Ball recipe but only the US version. I didn't really know what some of the ingredients were and as in UK we are on the metric system had to do some working out.
> 
> Not claiming this to be my recipe just that I converted a few weights and worked out what the ingredients were.
> I worked out for the full big version and the half.
> I managed to get all the ingredients from Sainsburys except for the Wheat Germ which I got from Holland an Barratts. The Total Cereal is not available here but I substituted with plain Cheerios as they seemed the most similar from what I researched.
> I also hard boiled the eggs and blended them whole, shell too!
> Oh and blend the cereal before adding to everything else as I didn't and it just made it harder to blend the rest.
> It took me about 45 mins to prepare and bag and I used a washing up bowel to mix it all.
> 
> The half version I made gave me 10 x 1pound bags.
> 
> Dog seems to love it so hopefully he will put a bit of weight on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> Makes 10 lots
> 4.5kg mince beef [the cheapest kind (I used Sainsburys basics)
> 510 gram . box of cereal [Plain Cheerios]
> 1.19kg. oatmeal(comes in a bag in Sainsburys)
> 2 bag of wheat germ (Holland and Barratts 500g bags)
> 1 1/4 cup oil ( rapeseed oil)
> 1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses (Dark brown sugar)
> 10 Hard boiled eggs
> 10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
> pinch of salt
> Pinch of Garlic
> Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
> 
> Makes 5
> 2.25kg mince beef [the cheapest kind]
> 255 gram . box of cereal (Cheerios)
> 510g. box oatmeal
> 560 g wheat germ
> 2 3rds cup oil
> 2 3rds cup of unsulfured molasses's
> 5 hard boiled plus shells
> 5 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
> pinch of salt
> Pinch garlic



Can you use honey instead of molasses?


----------

